# Electrical Knowledge test for Employment



## wagnersydnor (Sep 23, 2008)

I have an interview with a company that furnishes and installs ups systems all over the world. The Head hunting agency informed me that they will administer a test. I was only told to bring an ugly's book. Anyone who may have an idea of areas to study would be a big help.


----------



## jhall.sparky (Jun 14, 2011)

wagnersydnor said:


> I have an interview with a company that furnishes and installs ups systems all over the world. The Head hunting agency informed me that they will administer a test. I was only told to bring an ugly's book. Anyone who may have an idea of areas to study would be a big help.


I wouldn't stress too much its not like they are going to expect to load
The equipment into your truck and send you on a install all by your lonesome. 

They just want to know you understand the basics. 

Good luck , and I hope you get the job guy!


J. HALL


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Who's the big company. People here may know exactly what you are going to get.


----------

